# I said "hi" to 32 random strangers today!



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I went to a hospital, walked around, smiled and waved at a bunch of random people while saying "hi." I still can't believe I did it. This is a great step. I highly recommend it. Only a handful of people gave me a weird stare. =)


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Did anyone give you a good reaction? What did they do? I can guest there's ppl who might give u no reaction but what were the good ones  amazing your awesome .


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Great Job!!!!*

*Way to go! Aweeeesome Job *
:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie



Kathykook said:


> I went to a hospital, walked around, smiled and waved at a bunch of random people while saying "hi." I still can't believe I did it. This is a great step. I highly recommend it. Only a handful of people gave me a weird stare. =)


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

whoishe said:


> Did anyone give you a good reaction? What did they do? I can guest there's ppl who might give u no reaction but what were the good ones  amazing your awesome .


About 22 people said hi and smiled. The rest were either busy or taken off guard when I said hi.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats! I wish more people were as kind as you.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

That's awesome Kathy. Weird stare back next time.


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

sounds great. a lot of people give weird looks because they're not used to random people just saying hi. they're just scared.


----------



## GPU (Nov 5, 2011)

that is a brave thing to do.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Oy! I would never do something like that. I mean I would smile at them but not say hi to them. haha


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Kathykook said:


> I went to a hospital, walked around, smiled and waved at a bunch of random people while saying "hi." I still can't believe I did it. This is a great step. I highly recommend it. Only a handful of people gave me a weird stare. =)


the good thing about this is that if the person you said "hi" to works there and didn't say hi back, then you can threaten them with reprisal. hospital workers are supposed to make you feel welcome because you could be potentially very ill and spending thousands of dollars there (so money down the drain if you went to another hospital due to one bad apple who can't be bothered to grunt out a simple "welcome to the hospital")


----------



## Nesa (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my god, that's AWESOME!!  lol you're so brave. I can't imagine greeting so many people. What you did is just..amazing.


----------



## Moody99 (Dec 20, 2008)

That's good! at least 22 spoke back the others was probably in their own little worlds.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Very well done, Kathy!


----------



## Humir (Oct 15, 2011)

You're doing great Kathy.

Don't mind the people who gave you a weird stare. It has nothing to do with you. They are just dealing with their feelings.

You can move a little higher up by noticing something nice about a person and giving them a compliment about it. Of course it has to be sincere or it won't work.

Best of luck to you Kathy!


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Congratz on being able to do so! Such a nice thing to do. 
I bet you made someones day just from that. 
lol I'd be too worried about how people would react.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I usually find that when you smile at randoms, they smile back. Haven't tried saying hi as well though, which I might start doing. Well done


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## szavanna (Nov 18, 2011)

Congrats    

- yes I agree - you are such a kind person ) I live in a small town - so people know each other a bit more than in the big city - I also experiment with saying hi if I see them coming towards me smiling .... I actually got to know some of them a little - and it all started with a "hi".


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

wow..u did ..i can only do that to girls yoUnger than me..m NERVOUS TO SAY HI TO BOYS OR ELDER PEOPLE


----------



## Lonely girly (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow that's really brave of you, I'd be too scared even to smile lol. And its such a kind thing to do too, well done


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh wow that's really great of you!

Congrats, keep it up!


----------



## iRock365 (Nov 10, 2011)

Omg. Way to go!!! This almost makes me want to go out and do something like this.  this really is something great that you have accomplished.


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

That's great to hear! I want to build up the courage to do that some day.


----------



## needausername (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't think I could do this except on the Internet. To me, saying hi to strangers is hard because I realize that people care about THEMSELVES. They will only care about you if it benefits THEM.


----------



## suej (Oct 20, 2013)

amazing! great job


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

That's great! I always feel happy when people say hi, even when I don't know them. So you did two great things in one!


----------



## Tom The Beast (Nov 25, 2013)

How inspiring, congrats!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

gratz that sounds really good


----------

